# Squiggles



## handfull (May 8, 2009)

Plan to head out Friday and wondering if anyone has fished this area lately?

Randy


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

There is a lot of bait down there....trolling bite has been hit or miss.


----------



## handfull (May 8, 2009)

thanks capt, going to give it a shot Fri or Sat, will post results


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

Check the forecast!! Not too good; wind on increase. Real sloppy yesterday.


----------

